# Feeding Wild Boar products



## AmandaG30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on feeding wild boar to your dog? I saw on the Natural Balance website that they just came out with a wild boar & brown rice formula in a can. Has anyone tried this yet? My dog is very sensitive to the most common dog food proteins (chicken and duck) and I am researching some options for her. She seems to do OK on their sweet potato & venison L.I.D. can, but I’d like to give her a little variety but wanted some opinions before I buy. Thank you!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's the same as any pork. But since pork is uncommon in commercial foods it may still be a novel protein for her. Worth a try, unless she's had reactions to pork before.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It could very well be "wild boar", because wild hogs have taken over in many states and I'll bet the meat can be had for cheap. They're just domestic hogs that have gone feral, so the meat should be the same. But probably less fatty because they get more exercise than confined hogs.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ethically, I like the idea of dog food made from wild boar. If they are being killed anyway, put the meat to good use.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It isn't hunted wild boar. It is farmed. Here is Orijen's page on it.
http://orijen.ca/fresh_regional/boar
And here is a video from the ranch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rod26eRtilI

Pork is good stuff, glad it is finally getting used in pet foods.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Orijin uses local ingredients and there are no wild boar in Alberta... that I know of. Maybe Natural Balance is actually using "wild" meat?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That was a fact a few years ago. That was the chicken meal. 

I hope nobody is using wild meat. Wild boar carry nasty disease and what would the transit times between kill and processing be?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If the meat is cooked, does it matter? A lot of people eat meat from wild hogs.


----------



## AmandaG30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses everyone! Since my first post I got a can and we tried it. Sally liked it and it didn’t cause any reactions, so I think we’ll keep it on our list of great allergy foods for her. I think we’ll try the L.I.D. Rabbit & Brown Rice canned flavor next.


----------

